# Mainboard-Treiber installieren



## XFI (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad auf der Support-Seite von ASRock, schau mir die ganzen Treiber und Utility-Programme an, die es für mein Mainboard gibt und überlege, welche ich installieren soll.

In den Beschreibungen klingt das alles super. Z.B. Verringerung der Latenzen bei Online-Games (ASRock XFast LAN Utility) oder Erhöhung der USB-Geschwindigkeit (ASRock XFast USB Utility).

Ebenso habe ich aber gelesen, dass viele dieser Programme Schrott sein sollen und garnicht funktionieren (gerade AppCharger und Lucid Virtu wurden häufig erwähnt). So soll Lucid Virtu im Gegenteil eher zu Problemen mit der Grafikkarte führen.

Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich mich daher freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Ratschläge geben könntet, welche Treiber/Programme ich brauche und welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet. 

Grüße XFI


Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Z68 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional, 64-Bit, Service Pack 1


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

windows 7 installiert ja schon eigentlich alles selbstständig.
die treiber lade ich mir selber direkt beim hersteller runter, die sind aktueller!

bei meinem asrock z68 board installier ich folgende treiber zusätzlich:

-INF driver, das sind die intel chipsatz treiber, gibts auch auf der intel hp.

-Intel RST treiber, ebenfalls auf der intel hp.

-etron usb 3.0 treiber. die auf jeden fall bei etron runterladen, die auf der asrock seite sind verbuggt.



alles andere ist unnötig/spielkram


----------



## OctoCore (16. Januar 2012)

XFast Lan = cFos Speed - durchaus nützliches Trafficshaper-Tool, als Beigabe für lau wirds gerne genommen.
XFast USB = Beschleunigt wohl USB2.0-Festplatten nach diversen Tests im Netz erfolgreich, ob nur Standardgeschwindigkeit um die üblichen 30 MB/s oder über 40 MB/s per XFAST - in dem Bereich macht das schon einen Unterschied. Macht aber aus einem lahmen USB-Stick keinen flotten - das Potential muss wohl schon da sein.
Appcharger macht ja nur Eines - wer seinen EiPäd, -Pott oder sonstwas unbedingt an der USB-Buchse aufladen will -, damit wird der Anschluss für höheren Stromfluss freigeschaltet.


----------



## XFI (18. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten! 

@ *dj*viper*:

Versteh ich dich richtig, dass ich nur INF driver, Intel RST und etron usb 3.0 manuell installieren muss und den Rest Windows übernimmt?
Und woran hast du gesehen, dass ich den USB 3.0-Treiber von Etron runterladen muss? Ich hätte das nämlich nicht erkannt, da ja nur ASMedia erwähnt wird.

Grüße XFI


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

genau, der rest wird von windows installiert.
xfast usb könntest du noch installieren, wenn du die usb 2.0 ports benutzen willst.

ach shit, hab mich verguckt, du hast ja die extreme3 und nicht die extreme4 wie ich.
deine hat ja keine internen usb3.0 ports. also auch kein etron.
ok, kannst das thema mit dem etron wegstreichen


----------



## XFI (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade bei UEFI geschaut, wie ich die Onboard-Grafik bei mir deaktivieren kann. Leider finde ich die entsprechende Option nicht. Unter welchem Reiter (z.B. "OC Tweaker", "Advanced", etc.) ist das denn zu finden?

Hier ein Bild, wie UEFI bei mir aussieht.

Directupload.net - Dogj6i5v3.jpg


 PS:

Der rote Rahmen hat nichts zu bedeuten. Ich hatte das Bild mal gemacht, um in einem anderen Forum zu fragen, auf welche Einstellung (IDE Mode, AHCI Mode oder RAID Mode) ich den SATA Mode einstellen soll.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs mit _Northbridge_ unter _Advanced_?


----------



## XFI (20. Januar 2012)

Welche Einstellung(en) muss ich dann genau deaktivieren?


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2012)

IGD Multimonitor

Hast du eine Handbuch-Allergie?


----------



## XFI (21. Januar 2012)

Im deutschen Teil des Handbuchs stand nichts dazu und meine Englisch-Kenntnisse sind beschränkt.

Muss dann nicht auch noch "Render Standby" deaktiviert werden?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Nö. Das bezieht sich nur auf den Stromsparmodus der iGPU.


----------



## XFI (21. Januar 2012)

Danke


----------

